# My rooster is gone ;(



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Today I went outside and my rooster was just laying there. His comb purple and he was breathing shallow. He was in perfect health yesterday running all over. I left for ten minutes. Came back he was gone ;(. He was only a year old. I don't understand what happened to him. No signs of being sick. I do have rats that I'm fighting in the barn. Could they have killed him. Also the chicks and rooster live with my 6 goats. I am so upset over this. He was so beautiful ;( 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him. Did you check him over for bites?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:Could he have eaten something bad for him? And yes, I would check for bite marks as well!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I did check him and he looked perfectly healthy. Just dead. If you understand what I mean. Everything was intact. I sure do miss his wake up call in the morning. I would get another rooster but i hate losing animals . I can't put poison out for the rats due to the goats. I've been trying to shoot them and that's not easy. Any suggestions on getting rid of rats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Cats....


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I have two. The both are outside cats and evidently don't care for the taste of rats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search on here. There was a thread on getting rid of rats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Little dogs! Rats are gone where there is little dogs, like Min-Pins or Jack Russels.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you I will search for the thread.... I have a German Shepard and a pit pull dashound mix. They can't go out by the goats cause they hate the chickens ;(. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your rooster  I had a very favorite Orpington rooster and it was a real bummer when he went but we had no idea how old he was.

Here is the thread on rat control: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/rat-poison-same-area-hay-164890/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe he got stepped on? So sorry for your loss :hug: 
If the rats are that bad, can you put the goats elsewhere while getting rid of the rats?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm gonna try and put them out in the field tomm night. Bad thing is my one goat boots can jump so high he goes right over fence. We shot a big one tonight. So I'm gonna keep shooting them! I never thought of maybe he got stepped on ;(. That's probably why he looked fine but dead.....Now I feel awful cause that would be my own fault for letting them live all together!!! Thanks everyone for the hugs. And hugs to everyone who lost there animals....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm sorry salty u lost your rooster too. So so quiet without them. Thank you for the information!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

